# "One Time" wood finish



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with this stuff? I will be submitting my number tomorrow on a 37 unit deck job (each deck 100sq/ft) I will be sanding off a failed, flaking waterborne semi- trans. any imput would help. Dennis


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

u got a link to somebody that carries the product? I cant see any pic and never heard of it.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Maybe you should have a think about this one. Did you apply the original coatings?

*How many 'one coat' systems has a pro ever had success with?

*How many of these systems work with one coat on bare surfaces?

*What sales market are the one coat sytems aimed at?

*How many decks have you done previously, what has been the success rate and what materials/prep you used on the sucessul ones?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

There is a video here. They claim a lot. Then again, so do other brands.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

so to get that off you would need to cover with gas and light? How the ELL you think you gunna get urethane that is embedded out of wood?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I think that spokes person is a cereal killer.


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

I should've gave more info along with my post. The building commitee in the unit has picked this product and are dead set on it. One of their sons is a painter in the NE and sold them on it. I already have all the pricing figured and was just looking for a first hand experience from somebody on here.I spec'd Cabots solid oil on the railings with a 5 year warranty against peeling and NO warranty on the deck surfaces.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

upnorthmn said:


> a 37 unit deck job (each deck 100sq/ft) I will be sanding off a failed, flaking waterborne semi- trans. any imput would help. Dennis


just going to sand old finish off? gonna leave what don't sand off?


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

I was awarded the job on Friday. I will be completely removing the old failed semi- trans with sanders. $84.00/gal!!!!!!!!. I cant believe how some people can be so gullable with the marketing of a product. They were sold on the "7 year" warranty. I told them that means if it fails they will receive new product from the manufacturer, NOT my labor to fix. I may try out the pictures of projects with this job.


----------

